# New house service...



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice. Where abouts are you? It's rare to see metal studs in residential around here.

2 questions

Under the metermain - what's the hole cut into the wall? (1st pic)
Is the bushing on the SER connector (3rd pic) a local requirement?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Couple Q's... I see a bushing on the SER. Is that your personal preference? I see the bare ground of the SER wrapped in green tape. Is that also your personal preference? I see the phone and cable home runs brought out through the soffit, rather than through the wall. Why was that? I see you used an LB at the right of the meter can, rather than an LL. Available issue? Bending radius issue? Looks like you did a Ufer ground and ground rods? Or, does that 1/2" going into the earth go to the water line? What brand meter/main is that that lets you bolt a hub on the top, at the right side? Are those cold formed bends on the 1/2" PVC offsets in the outdoor pic? 

Overall, very nice work! You're my hero! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Nice. Where abouts are you? It's rare to see metal studs in residential around here.


I can't speak for him but that looks exactly like the homes I used to build in Florida. Most of the homes there are block walls and medal studs. We only used wood on load bearing walls and since a lot of the homes are only one level sometimes there were no load bearing walls. Then the only structural wood would be in the trusses.
That's a good thing with the amount of termites they have there.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Very nice, neat, detail oriented install. Professional.

However, why the LB and not an LR as previously mentioned?

And to the right of the panel I see what appears to be a few 12/3's and 10/2 ty-wrapped together. IMO opinion this becomes a derating issue. Are those cables derated?

Also, the only thing I like to do differently is to bring those feeders all the way to the panel enclosed in pipe. Scrap the SER. But that's just me.


----------



## wraiths (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks good! Around here you never see metal studs in resi looks cool though.


----------



## Dayne (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks all for checking it out. I'm 23 and I work for an EC. Been in the trade on and off since I was 13 or so working with my pops. Just started on the books to get my own license recently. The house is owned by my boss, forgot to mention that, and he and I wired it together. If I had let him trim the panels though I'd be hiding in shame hehehe. Ok, onto the replies.


*wraiths* - thanks man. Not that common here too but slowly getting more popular.
*
Magnettica* - thank you. Went with the lb to burn up material hehe. As far as I know, they aren't derated. They are only sharing that path for about another foot past that 3gang box, and then split off. Boss said he was fine with it, he actually ran those home runs lol. I would have also liked to have run pipe to the panel but once again, bossman is in charge. 

*Nathan* - yup, nailed it. I tried to con him into wiring the house in mc, with the metal studs and all but he wouldn't have it, hehehe.

*MDShunk* - Thanks dude. Not 100% sure if it(bushing) was necessary being that there was no fishtape involved and all, but it sure is a habit and better safe that sorry for inspection. Green tape on ground is my preference, hate naked wires floating around my panels. See where my grounds are, far, far away from the buss and breakers. Phone and cable go through the soffit, up into the attic and run across the house to the garage. The service is on the opposite end of the house from the panels. The lb was used to burn up material laying around, also bosses idea. Ground is #4 continuos through 2 ground rods then to the ufer, then to meter, run in 1/2" where possible(preference). Also want to note, in the 2nd pic where the 1/2 " comes into the hole with that little kick, the browning there is not from burning the pipe with the heatgun. Forgot the wet rag so I used the damp sand to cool the bend:blink: SquareD feedthrough panel. If I had a pic of the inside you'd see why we went to the side with the hub. See pic below for the 1/2 bends, some with heat gun, others by couplings and 90's.

*
JohnJ0906* - thank you. SW Fla here, Fort Myers area. The hole in the wall is the contractor's fine work as he forgot to have the masons leave an access to the rebar sprayed green for our ground to pick up. I'm not too happy with the run of 1/2", not my best work but it works. They're planning on either mudding the whole thing in or framing some kind of window with an access panel over it. The bushing on the ser, I wasn't sure if it was necessary or not so I played it safe and threw it on. I'll have to look it up sometime. 



The pics below show the deal with the ground and then what I did for the floorboxes prior to the slab being poured. Might be overkill but those clowns with the bobcats and shovels sure couldn't screw that up. They ended up nice, level and square after the pour.


----------



## ailat (May 24, 2007)

Nice work but I cant believe how ugly your meters, switchboards are in the USA. Your circuit breakers look like our breakers from 20 years ago! You guys should visit Australia and see how its done properly, to todays standards not the 70's standards!


----------



## australia electrical (May 29, 2007)

Its a bit harsh what ailat said, but I have to say that in Australia our meters and switchboards do look different?? Do you have kA ratings on your breakers, short circuit & over temperature protection?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

australia electrical said:


> Its a bit harsh what ailat said, but I have to say that in Australia our meters and switchboards do look different?? Do you have kA ratings on your breakers, short circuit & over temperature protection?


Yes, all breakers used in residential work have a thermal component to them, and most resi breakers are rated at either 10,000 or 22,000 AIC with respect to short-circuit ampre withstand ability.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

australia electrical said:


> Its a bit harsh what ailat said, but I have to say that in Australia our meters and switchboards do look different?? Do you have kA ratings on your breakers, short circuit & over temperature protection?


Our breakers have a "amp interrupting rating". It is what the breaker can handle during a trip. 
The breaker itself IS short circuit protection. (Not sure I understand that one)
Breakers are Temperature rated, again I'm not sure what you are referring to.
I've seen some pictures of UK equipment, do you have any pics of the stuff you guys use Down Under?:thumbsup:


----------



## australia electrical (May 29, 2007)

Hi there. Here are some pics of Australian circuit breakers & safety switches. Thats all I can find for now.:thumbup:


----------



## Dayne (Mar 17, 2007)

My boss and I were just talking about that the other day. About how dated these things are. Any pics of actual installs? (I'm way too lazy to search for some)


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

My question would be. What do you mean by dated?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Dayne said:


> My boss and I were just talking about that the other day. About how dated these things are. Any pics of actual installs? (I'm way too lazy to search for some)


 
On what installments ?? or something you are looking for ?? little more clearer describation will make the diffrence there 


Merci , Marc


----------



## Dayne (Mar 17, 2007)

Sure Marc. What do the basic things in residential look like? Timeclocks, panels, switches, receps, you know. Thanks.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Dayne said:


> Sure Marc. What do the basic things in residential look like? Timeclocks, panels, switches, receps, you know. Thanks.


 
Americain verison or European verison or other verison ??


----------



## Dayne (Mar 17, 2007)

Hehe, should have been clear. I would like to see some pictures of finished work, residential and/or commercial from Australia/Europe if possible. All this talk about our stone age equipment here in the states has me very interested.


----------

